# Proxxon PD 150/e Knurler?



## ESzczesniak (Nov 22, 2020)

It's been years since I've done any machining.  I've never owned any of the equipment, but did some in undergrad during coursework.  I'm looking to fit out what would best be described as a "micro" machine shop.  My current hobbies are n-scale trains and model ships/airplanes.  So the parts I'm almost solely making are sub-inch and material strength is of little consequence.  So I can readily pick plastic, brass, or aluminum and rarely machine steel. 

So with all that said, I'm looking at getting the Proxxon PD 150/e mini lathe.  It seems it should do everything I need, but keep a small foot print and low cost.  One thing I'm having a hard time finding though is a way to knurl any tool handles I would make.  The tool holder is a 6 mm holder.  The smallest shank I've found for a knurler is a 3/8" shank.

Does anyone know of any ways/options to do this?  It would seem on these mini-lathes, a scissor type knurler is the only rational way to go.  I was wondering about milling a block (I'm also likely to pick up the MF70 micro mill) that could fit on the slide, but hold a 3/8" shank that I can actually find.  I've also looked at hand knurlers, but these seem oddly expensive and I certainly like the easy of putting it on a lathe.

Thank you for any thoughts and/or input.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi and welcome   

It looks like a capable little machine and a scissors knurler is probably what you need. If you're planning on getting their mill too why not build your own? There's lots of examples members have documented here and you would be able to get exactly what you want for much less money.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 22, 2020)

Because of the size you are very limited. Bump knurlers work but are really tough on the headstock bearings. When trying to research scissor knurlers I ran into a knurler on YouTube. The channel is Tom’s techniques and it’s a wonderful different take. He supplies plans on his site for free. I made one for my 9x20 but I think you’d have to scale it dow to make it work on yours. It works wonderfully. One of the best projects I’ve done.


----------

